

Whatsapp: Why we don't sell ads - gcmartinelli
http://blog.whatsapp.com/index.php/2012/06/why-we-dont-sell-ads

======
gcmartinelli
I believe this reinforces Dalton Caldwell's vision of ad-free applications

